# Tripod Mounts for Satellite Dishes no longer available from DTV?



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

I called DirecTV today to get some information on different mounts, and asked about the "tripod mount". The first operator told me that DTV no longer has tripod mounts, only a pole mount.

I wanted to get this in writing, but the phone connection was dropped while she was trying to transfer me to the appropriate person. I did get her name and ID number though.

I called back, and spoke to another person from the Chattanooga Tennessee office. She told me that this is correct and added "tripod mounts are dangerous to other apartments and people". She added a story about a customer in North Carolina who had a tripod mount attached to a planter that was filled with concrete - in a bad storm, it moved around and caused a lot of damage.

Both told me that I would no longer find tripod mounts on the DTV website, and when I searched, she was right - I couldn't.


I've been out of the country for a few months, and wasn't aware of any of this. Is this a recent development? 

(The tripod mounts that I've seen were all temporary tailgate type mounts, designed for a camper or the back of a pickup truck. I've never yet seen one suitable for a permanent installation.)


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Been a while now at least a year or more I think. No tripods. Either mount to house, pole or non pen mount.


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

Thanks - do they provide non-pen mounts? If so, are they equally as strong in supporting a dish as a normal DTV installation bolted in place?

Is there anything in writing, anyplace, saying that tripod mounts are no longer available?


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the help on these questions. It's a long story, but it would be extremely helpful if anyone can point to something I can print out, from DirecTV, that says *DirecTV will no longer will install tripod mounts*.

It doesn't need to say why, or really anything else - I just need to show this to several people, if at all possible before this Thursday.

(I can explain all the background reasons if anyone wants to take the time to read it, but I didn't want to bother people here with all that stuff..... - unless asked.)


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

That't the thing though, you probably aren't going to be able to get that. The only way to get that other than being told is most likely on internal documents/training etc. that are confidential and employees are not supposed to share with anyone.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mikemyers said:


> (I can explain all the background reasons if anyone wants to take the time to read it, but I didn't want to bother people here with all that stuff..... - unless asked.)


Please share... I'm nosy. :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike, have you tried SolidSignal.com? 

They carry alot of Directv stuff such as Mounts.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Please share... I'm nosy. :lol:


I'm guessing this relates back to his December thread (*Previous Thread*) where his Condo HOA is mandating he use a tripod mount instead of attaching/bolting to the wall or deck.

I said in that thread, I don't think the HOA can mandate a specific mount -- only that they can prevent him from drilling into their building.

If this is the situation, he should call the FCC again and ask them. They sent him an email before; maybe they can get him something before Thursday.


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

I could post the whole ten page letter here, but it's more than I think anyone wants to read.... Here's the abbreviated version.

I've had DTV for over 15 years, and the dish has always been bolted to my balcony.

The building was renovated and repainted.

A new Board of Directors told me I had to re-install the dish using a tripod mount attached to a concrete block.

I don't think that is safe, with the dish two feet away from my large glass hurricane doors, 9 flights up in a condo near South Beach, where the chances of yet another hurricane are scary.

After talking to DTV lawyers and reading information here, I had a long talk with Nicole at the FCC. She told me to request a Petition for Declaratory Ruling challenging the board's new rule. Until the FCC resolves this, the restrictions can not be applied, and even if the ruling goes against me, if I remove the dish within 16 days I can't be fined. By then my contract will have run out.

After yet more reading and looking up definitions, I see where the FCC might not support me if the dish is mounted to a condominium "general common element" (meaning the building wall), but it says nothing about attaching it to a "limited common element" (including the balcony). Since I've had the dish bolted to my balcony for well over 15 years already, I think this is a safe bet, and am having the dish installed this coming Thursday, mounted to the balcony floor, using a vertical post. There will be four holes into the concrete floor, installed as DTV has always done before, using inserts and then the large screws.


Yesterday the building manager told me that all I had to do was call DTV and request a tripod mount, and they would install it - he was involved in writing the new new policy. I called DirecTV, and two employees both told me the same thing - DTV no longer installs tripod mounts, and they gave me their DTV ID numbers. One went on to tell me about the safety issues, and that a tripod might lead to damage to my condo, a neighbor's condo, or to a person who might be hurt by my dish should it get torn loose in a hurricane. Bottom line, if the Board's new policy insists on a tripod mount, and if DTV refuses to install a tripod mount, that is one more thing in my favor - and I would love to give it to the Board, in writing, before Thursday.

I gave the Board a copy of my Petition for Declaratory Ruling, and all the information I've gotten back from DTV. They then asked me to provide something in writing. I can't find a single thing about this on the DTV website. Apparently, they simply removed all references to the tripod mount, but they don't seem to have posted anything about it. Maybe I missed it, but I couldn't even find a tech support email on a "contact us" page.

The new DTV policy regarding tripod mounts doesn't seem to be a secret - but there is nothing that I can find posted about it. Maybe this is because DTV is afraid of being sued by someone who had a problem with a tripod mount in the past? 

With or without this information, I will have the installation done on Thursday. The worst that can happen as I see it, is many months from now I may need to patch four holes. The Board isn't really "stupid" though, just uninformed. The reason behind the whole resistance to DTV apparently is "looks"; they don't want what they called the "Bagdad Effect" with satellite dishes all over the building. 

I would feel better if I could simply find an announcement in any official place that says that DTV no longer installs Tripod Mounts. Since that's what the board's policy specifies, if they're no longer available, the policy can't be applied. IMHO.


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

mikemyers;3183745 said:


> .
> 
> A new Board of Directors told me I had to re-install the dish using a tripod mount attached to a concrete block.


Is it possible what they think they are calling a tripod would be actually called a "non penetrating roof mount". Certainly no dish would be ballasted by a single concrete block. Most nprm look like tripods and are ballasted by multiple blocks depending on the location.


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

It doesn't really matter, even though they show an example of a Sadoun Sales tailgate tripod mount on their policy as an example of what it should look like.

If DTV no longer installs whatever DTV calls a "tripod mount", the discussion is over. 

(I could have a huge tripod type structure welded up, as is used on some Navy ships, and designed such that nothing within reason could cause it to fail. The weak point then would be the attachment of this structure to wherever it is mounted... so yes, I'm sure with enough time and money, it can be accomplished. In this discussion, let's stick to the type of tripod mount that DTV (apparently "used to") install.

Even without this information, I'm reasonably sure the FCC will agree with me, and even if they don't, I'll have 16 days to remove the dish before any penalties apply, and more than enough time to copy my recordings from the DTV DVR, my contract will have run out, and should it get to that point, I'll switch to AT&T U-verse.


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

DirecTV has never had an approved tripod for use with a 2" mast. The previously approved tripods would only support 18" or 18x20" ODUs. Those ODUs now use a 2" mast. You will not find anything that says "Tripods are not approved". DirecTV only white lists approved materials.

A search on the DirecTV website showed this post from their public forums: http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?postID=10520327

The list in that post is a very old version, so it still lists the old 18/18x20 mounts. Perhaps you can print off just the rows that say Ka/Ku Mount or nonpen/slimline as proof for your management company.


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

Thanks the help. I think I'll soon have something to show the board. In the meantime, I told the building manager to go call DirecTV, and say he wants a tripod mount. Even if the support people don't give him the full answer as they gave me, I'm pretty sure now that they're going to tell him they can't provide a tripod mount. End of story.

In the meantime, I've got my paperwork submitted to the FCC, so even if the board were to still try to fine me, they can't. 

I feel pretty confident that the FCC will refuse to accept the restrictions as currently written by the board, and should the board write up a new set of restrictions, my dish will already be in place. We will go through the whole process over again.

(People on the board tell me they don't understand why I don't just switch to AT&T U-Verse, as most of them have done. To me, U-verse means less image quality, for a higher cost.)


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

mikemyers said:


> In the meantime, I've got my paperwork submitted to the FCC, so even if the board were to still try to fine me, they can't.
> 
> I feel pretty confident that the FCC will refuse to accept the restrictions as currently written by the board, and should the board write up a new set of restrictions, my dish will already be in place. We will go through the whole process over again.


From what I've read in your three different threads, I'm guessing the FCC will say your board can't mandate a specific mount, but that your HOA can prevent you from drilling into their deck.

So why not just get the non-pen mount and use that?

Then before you travel for an extended period of time, bring it and the bricks inside. Surely you already bring in everything you have on your deck (like chairs, tables, plants)?

And I'm not so sure about the Petition getting you out of a fine (if they try to fine you for drilling holes in their building). 


> Q: Can I be fined and required to remove my antenna immediately if the Commission determines that a restriction is valid?
> A: If the Commission determines that the restriction is valid, you will have a minimum of 21 days to comply with this ruling. If you remove your antenna during this period, *in most cases* you cannot be fined. However, this 21-day grace period does not apply if the FCC rule does not apply to your installation (for example, if the antenna is installed on a condominium general common element or hanging outside beyond an apartment balcony. If the FCC rule does not apply at all in your case, the 21-day grace period does not apply.


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

That wording is why I need to drill the holes into the balcony (limited common element) rather than the balcony (general common element). 

If the ruling does go against me, I have 16 days to remove it, and fill in the four small holes. 

Nicole at the FCC was pretty sure I was on safe ground, having had DTV attached to my balcony for so long already.

As to the large non penetrating mount with cinder blocks, considering how tiny my balcony is, there would be no room left for my balcony furniture, which is not a problem with the standard mounting. 

I suppose another option is to bolt the whole thing to the balcony railing, but I can't have the dish extending over the edge of the balcony.


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

As an FYI DirecTV no longer allows tripods and hasn't for roughly 3 years for their in house techs you can still get tripods through a local dealer. 

As weird as it sounds they actually still are OK with dealers doing the tripods because dealers are financially responsible for accounts for a minimum of 1 year. And because of this they know dealers will take care of any issues that arise instead of facing chargebacks from a customer canceling due to issues. DirecTV doesn't approve them for in house use because they don't want to be the ones responsible for the repeat service calls.

This is one of the many double standards DirecTV has for in house VS dealer installs for better or worse....

You can locate a local dealer on DirecTVs website under the find a retailer section.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

dishinitout said:


> As an FYI DirecTV no longer allows tripods and hasn't for roughly 3 years for their in house techs you can still get tripods through a local dealer.
> 
> As weird as it sounds they actually still are OK with dealers doing the tripods because dealers are financially responsible for accounts for a minimum of 1 year. And because of this they know dealers will take care of any issues that arise instead of facing chargebacks from a customer canceling due to issues. DirecTV doesn't approve them for in house use because they don't want to be the ones responsible for the repeat service calls.
> 
> ...


Just because a dealer does something doesnt mean it is approved. Dealers are supposed to adhere to the same mounting policy as in house techs. The QC is not as strict for dealers so therefore they may get by with it.


----------

